# Fucking Fenway Park....



## YYZ2112 (Apr 3, 2008)

MLB - Hawk swoops from railing at Boston's Fenway Park, attacks middle school girl on class tour

And the girl was from Connecticut.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 3, 2008)

poor girl lol


----------



## Chris (Apr 3, 2008)

Bitch must have been a Jeter fan.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 3, 2008)

Awesome! I can't wait to see video of this. I always found animals randomly attacking humans to be hilarious (the non-fatal variety of course).


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 3, 2008)

Chris said:


> Bitch must have been a Jeter fan.



 I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 3, 2008)

Before.

During.

After.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 4, 2008)

Chris said:


> Bitch must have been a Jeter fan.


Haha. I HATE the Yankees!!


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> Haha. I HATE the Yankees!!



 You and just about every other person in this place....


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 4, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> You and just about every other person in this place....



I noticed that it seems to be the trend.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

xXxPriestessxXx said:


> I noticed that it seems to be the trend.



Everyone is just pissed that they're the greatest sports franchise ever. 

I would also like to point out that poor girl might just be a Red Sox fan.


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 4, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> Everyone is just pissed that they're the greatest sports franchise ever.
> 
> I would also like to point out that poor girl might just be a Red Sox fan.



I'm a Braves fan so it doesn't matter that much to me. I feel bad for her though.


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

I just read that the girls name is Alexa Rodriguez whom the media is now referring to as A-Rod.... Nice!


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Apr 4, 2008)

I was just about to post that. lol. That puts it over the top


----------



## D-EJ915 (Apr 4, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> Before.
> 
> During.
> 
> After.


 there was seriously somebody there taking pics of it? LOL


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 4, 2008)

I'm just hoping that damn hawk will swoop down and take off Josh Beckett's pitching arm.....


----------



## Randy (Apr 4, 2008)

YYZ2112 said:


> I'm just hoping that damn hawk will swoop down and take off Josh Beckett's pitching arm.....



In your dreams.


----------



## zimbloth (Apr 4, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> there was seriously somebody there taking pics of it? LOL



Yup


----------



## YYZ2112 (Apr 5, 2008)

levelhead86 said:


> In your dreams.



WTF.... even a New Yorker is against me????


----------

